# Unmalted Barley



## tangent (6/11/05)

I've scored 2x 20L buckets.
1 full of wheat
1 full of barley (malting grade, schooner)

I used some raw wheat for a Wit yesterday but I'm wondering *what to do with the barley?*

I've done some home malting and have no desire to do it again at this point.

I don't make stouts or porters.

Any ideas?
I haven't found it mentioned in Beersmith.


----------



## tangent (7/11/05)

Sorry,
I know TroughLolly enquired a while back (thread explored malting) but i just want to know if unmalted barley can be used as an adjunct like unmalted wheat in a wit?
anyone....?


----------



## Darren (7/11/05)

Can't see why not


----------



## GMK (7/11/05)

i am not sure if flaked barley is unmalted before it is flaked.
I know that Flaked Barley is used as an adjunct in brewing.

so - if the flaked barley is unmalted and you have unmalted barley - then no probs.

Hope this helps


----------



## wessmith (7/11/05)

GMK, FB is UNMALTED barley that has been pre-gelatinised in the flaking process. There is also a bit of flavour pickup that would not be present in the plain unmalted barley. That said, a few years back many of our commercial brewers turned to unmalted barley as a way of putting some additional body into the beer - the so called "barley brewing". The real problem is the amount of unmodified protein, beta glucan and all the other "gums" present in the raw barley that stuff up the filtration and final beer stability. It never became popular.

Wes


----------



## tangent (7/11/05)

thanks guys
i might try 10% in my next experimental brew


----------

